# Other Pets > Fish >  I have baby bettas!!

## joepythons

Well it looks like the eggs have hatched out.Now i have tons of little bettas  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: .So the next step is raising them up to be able to see them lol.

----------


## wilomn

> Well it looks like the eggs have hatched out.Now i have tons of little bettas  .So the next step is raising them up to be able to see them lol.


Somehow I am not surprised that you are breeding fish that lays its eggs in the air.

Can ya say bassackwards fast three times or does it come out "Joe" for you too?

----------


## LaFilleClochette

woah thats cool! i wanna breed my bettas, but im afraid that my female will eat the male....or they will kill each other and I only have one female....

----------

_joepythons_ (08-02-2009)

----------


## joepythons

> woah thats cool! i wanna breed my bettas, but im afraid that my female will eat the male....or they will kill each other and I only have one female....


Well if you introduce them slowly and watch they will tell you if they like one another.Why do you think your female will eat your male? She is smaller.They only stay together for a day then you take her out once he makes the bubble nest and deposits the eggs in it.Otherwise he will kill her  :Wink: .To be honest this was just the product of me being unable to keep and breed snakes right now. :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

well congrats on the baby bettas.. now where are the dang pics..  at least of the adults.

----------

_joepythons_ (08-02-2009)

----------


## joepythons

> well congrats on the baby bettas.. now where are the dang pics..  at least of the adults.


Why thank ya  :Very Happy: .Well no camera at this time  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Why thank ya .Well no camera at this time


oh for shame Joe  for shame..  use your camera phone!!  :ROFL:

----------


## LaFilleClochette

my female is actually bigger then all the males except one...shes a big girl  :Very Happy: , but i will try

----------


## joepythons

> oh for shame Joe  for shame..  use your camera phone!!


I could but i dont have the internet nor texting on it  :Razz: .So i cant even share those pics  :Tears:

----------


## joepythons

> my female is actually bigger then all the males except one...shes a big girl , but i will try


You must either have a very old female or a very young male  :Razz: .If she is old then they said they will not be able to breed any longer.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I want to see babies!!!!! :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> I want to see babies!!!!!


That makes two of us then because they look like water fleas right now  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .

----------


## 771subliminal

> I could but i dont have the internet nor texting on it .So i cant even share those pics


your phone have a memory card either?

----------


## 2kdime

This threads a BUST without pictures! Haha

Congrats on the babies man!

----------

_joepythons_ (08-02-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

i've always wanted to breed betas, but they're so prolific, to the point that I wouldn't know what to do with all the babies

----------


## joepythons

> your phone have a memory card either?


Nope  :Sad: .I am going to look into getting a dig camera this week though.




> This threads a BUST without pictures! Haha
> 
> Congrats on the babies man!


HA HA HA  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .thanks




> i've always wanted to breed betas, but they're so prolific, to the point that I wouldn't know what to do with all the babies


Tell me about it  :Razz: .I am going to have betta cups everywhere  :Surprised: .

----------


## rabernet

> Somehow I am not surprised that you are breeding fish that lays its eggs in the air.
> 
> Can ya say bassackwards fast three times or does it come out "Joe" for you too?


Wes, that was not very nice.  :Sad:  

Joe, congrats on the baby bettas!  How many babies are there?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I love bettas! You better get a camera quick cause I wanna see babies or at least pictures of the parents. Can you tell us what kind of bettas they were?

----------


## joepythons

> Wes, that was not very nice.  
> 
> Joe, congrats on the baby bettas!  How many babies are there?


Well they are as tiny as water fleas so its hard to count them lol.I am guessing about 100. 




> I love bettas! You better get a camera quick cause I wanna see babies or at least pictures of the parents. Can you tell us what kind of bettas they were?


Yes mam  :Salute: .The male is a deep red and the female is whiteish with red fins.They are both just pet store bettas.

----------


## JLC

A few years ago, one of my nieces started breeding betas for a school science project on genetics.  It didn't take long for her grandma (my mother-in-law, whom they live with) to get caught up in it and it turned into a project that lasted about three years.  I remember visiting and the entire wall-length fireplace mantle and every available tabletop would be covered in cups holding young betas, and many different tanks with mating pairs and bubble nests and baby betas.  They would sell the young to pet stores.  Eventually it got to be more trouble than it was worth and they gradually worked their way back down to two standard fishtanks and no betas at all.  It was always a lot of fun scanning through the stacks of cups looking at the beauties they produced....they were WAY nicer than the pathetic little creatures you usually find at pet stores.

----------


## joepythons

> A few years ago, one of my nieces started breeding betas for a school science project on genetics.  It didn't take long for her grandma (my mother-in-law, whom they live with) to get caught up in it and it turned into a project that lasted about three years.  I remember visiting and the entire wall-length fireplace mantle and every available tabletop would be covered in cups holding young betas, and many different tanks with mating pairs and bubble nests and baby betas.  They would sell the young to pet stores.  Eventually it got to be more trouble than it was worth and they gradually worked their way back down to two standard fishtanks and no betas at all.  It was always a lot of fun scanning through the stacks of cups looking at the beauties they produced....they were WAY nicer than the pathetic little creatures you usually find at pet stores.


O my god  :Surprised: .Yea i can see them getting over run with bettas easily  :Razz: .I agree with you on the quality of the ones in pet stores.I was looking at some on a fish auction site from Tiawan(spelling) and thier is no way i am going to pay $20 plus plus shipping for a sweet looking beta  :Razz: .Until i can get back into breeding snakes i guess this will have to do lol.

----------


## Ladydragon

lol...  I did order some of those beauties from Taiwan and bangkok..  but it was so worth it to watch them swimming around.  There are a few usa breeders on that auction site so it may be cheaper all around.  :Very Happy:  

you can also check out this site and register with them for lots of good info on keeping/breeding/raising bettas  http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showforum=62  I'm registered there as well.. same screen name  :Razz:   have fun with your fry and I look forward to seeing pics soon.  My new guy already has a huge bubble nest going..  guess i gotta get a female for him.

----------


## joepythons

> lol...  I did order some of those beauties from Taiwan and bangkok..  but it was so worth it to watch them swimming around.  There are a few usa breeders on that auction site so it may be cheaper all around.  
> 
> you can also check out this site and register with them for lots of good info on keeping/breeding/raising bettas  http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showforum=62  I'm registered there as well.. same screen name   have fun with your fry and I look forward to seeing pics soon.  My new guy already has a huge bubble nest going..  guess i gotta get a female for him.


Cool thanks for the info  :Good Job: .Now the thing that kills me about getting one from Taiwan you pay him like $5 to ship it to his people in the USA then you have to pay them to ship it to you  :Surprised: .Then you end up with a $40 plus betta  :Weirdface: ,not me  :Razz:

----------


## wolfy-hound

oh yeah! I paid about $50-80 each for a few of my bettas back when I was breeding to show.  The shipping kills you, but I got some from this canadian breeder that was AWESOME in her stock.

I'd love to have another really nice half-moon betta, but can't seem to find any locals willing to sell me one.

----------


## joepythons

> oh yeah! I paid about $50-80 each for a few of my bettas back when I was breeding to show.  The shipping kills you, but I got some from this canadian breeder that was AWESOME in her stock.
> 
> I'd love to have another really nice half-moon betta, but can't seem to find any locals willing to sell me one.


Have you ever looked here? http://www.aquabid.com/

----------


## joepythons

My god the half moons are sweet  :Cool: .     http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...shm&1249344009

----------


## Ladydragon

lol..  you should look on ebay too...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUA-BUTTERFLY-O...d=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-HALF-MOON-PA...d=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Beta-Betta-...d=p3286.c0.m14

this last one.. this guy usually has some really nice bettas for sale, even females with lots of color.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## joepythons

> lol..  you should look on ebay too...  
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUA-BUTTERFLY-O...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-HALF-MOON-PA...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Beta-Betta-...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> this last one.. this guy usually has some really nice bettas for sale, even females with lots of color.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


The second one is sweet  :Cool:

----------


## joepythons

Well for some reason unknown to me they all died  :Sad: .So no babies for now.

----------


## ev477

That's a shame  :Sad: 

With such a large quantity of babies, the loss has to be that much greater.  :Surprised:

----------


## joepythons

> That's a shame 
> 
> With such a large quantity of babies, the loss has to be that much greater.


Yea it bites for sure. :Sad:

----------


## wolfy-hound

It's not uncommon to lose the whole spawn the first time you try.
You have to be sure you keep the water clean with water changes, but you can't change the water parameters so you have to add the new water in bit by bit, etc.

There's a lot of online resources as to how to successfully raise baby bettas, so I hope your next attempt has more success.

----------


## Laooda

Awww.... just read this thread, sorry you lost them.  Don't give up!!!   :Smile: 
I had no CLUE Ebay had live fish!  LOL  

Great thread everyone!

----------


## Ladydragon

awww Joe.  so sorry for the loss of the babies.  It sux but it does happen.  I've lost quite a few batches myself.  Just try again.

----------


## joepythons

> It's not uncommon to lose the whole spawn the first time you try.
> You have to be sure you keep the water clean with water changes, but you can't change the water parameters so you have to add the new water in bit by bit, etc.
> 
> There's a lot of online resources as to how to successfully raise baby bettas, so I hope your next attempt has more success.


Yea i have been told it happens.I have a couple long time breeders of them that gave me some pointers on how to set them up properly.So i am trying to get everything before i try them again.

----------


## joepythons

> Awww.... just read this thread, sorry you lost them.  Don't give up!!!  
> I had no CLUE Ebay had live fish!  LOL  
> 
> Great thread everyone!


Thanks.I found www.aquabid.com, by accident one night lol.Now i have 7 transactions for shrimps(red and blues) and fish foods  :Razz: .Why buy stuff from the stores when you can support people that deserve it  :Good Job: .

----------


## joepythons

> awww Joe.  so sorry for the loss of the babies.  It sux but it does happen.  I've lost quite a few batches myself.  Just try again.


Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Sorry for the loss of the babies. I used to want to breed bettas. These days I have a lot of animals I'm interested in breeding. I might try bettas one day. I really loved Crowntails and Halfmoons.  :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

> Sorry for the loss of the babies. I used to want to breed bettas. These days I have a lot of animals I'm interested in breeding. I might try bettas one day. I really loved Crowntails and Halfmoons.


Thanks Yea the halfmoons are sweet  :Cool:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Are you going to try breeding them again later? You should post pics of them. I'd love to see what they look like.

----------


## joepythons

> Are you going to try breeding them again later? You should post pics of them. I'd love to see what they look like.


Well i am trying to find a tank to get setup to give it a try again.I bought one yesterday and it was missing the filter and everything(stupid walmart)  :Mad: .I dont have a camera right now sorry  :Embarassed: .Now dad is red with blue hints and mom is whiteish body with red fins.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Sounds like a really pretty couple. I had some interesting bettas a few years ago. My first male was a red crowntail with only a small dot of blue on one of his fins. He was beautiful! His name was Jolly Rodger. Next came Captain Morgan, who was a greyish color, with clear fins with red tips. Very interesting veiltail. I also had a dusty red female and a deep blue (we are talking deep deep blue) female. The blue female was a crowntail. I was hoping to breed them but I had to find them new homes. 

On a side note I think it should be a requirement for joining for every member to have a camera.  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Sounds like a really pretty couple. I had some interesting bettas a few years ago. My first male was a red crowntail with only a small dot of blue on one of his fins. He was beautiful! His name was Jolly Rodger. Next came Captain Morgan, who was a greyish color, with clear fins with red tips. Very interesting veiltail. I also had a dusty red female and a deep blue (we are talking deep deep blue) female. The blue female was a crowntail. I was hoping to breed them but I had to find them new homes. 
> 
> On a side note I think it should be a requirement for joining for every member to have a camera.


Wow they sound like they were sweet looking  :Cool: .Umm i am still waiting for pics of your new ferret young lady  :Tears:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Hahaha, I found my camera and will be taking pictures in just a few minutes. Don't you worry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> hahaha, i found my camera and will be taking pictures in just a few minutes. Don't you worry. :d


lol :p

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry about the babies. :Sad:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Pics posted! 

You will have to keep us updated on the next attempt. Actually, betta fish don't really need a filter during breeding that I'm aware of. A tank with no gravel or substrate of any kind, and an almond leaf. This leaf conditions the water and provides somewhere for the male to make his bubble nest. You can add the filter later (with a very very fine sponge attached to the end!) but make sure the bottom of the tank is bare.

----------


## joepythons

> Sorry about the babies.


Thanks! It happens

----------


## joepythons

> Pics posted! 
> 
> You will have to keep us updated on the next attempt. Actually, betta fish don't really need a filter during breeding that I'm aware of. A tank with no gravel or substrate of any kind, and an almond leaf. This leaf conditions the water and provides somewhere for the male to make his bubble nest. You can add the filter later (with a very very fine sponge attached to the end!) but make sure the bottom of the tank is bare.


Yea i replied  :Razz: .Well for the price of the kit i wanted everything that was supposed to be there lol

----------


## accidental777

Sorry to hear about the bad luck. I started breeding anabantoids this winter, and it was definantly a nice branch away from cichlids. 
I can lend you a few helping hint though. From what I have learned (trial and error) and what other breeders have told me, it is easiest just to let them breed in a rubbermade tub. Sounds cookey, but I have done so in the past with dwarf gouramis. The key is no filtration to disturb the water, some say that a heater is unnecessary, and something for the male to make a nest in. The nest can be live anacharis, a styrofoam cup, or a fake plant. I like to use a fake plastic plant that looks like hornwort. You want to keep the lid of the tub on it. It helps them grow the labyrinth organ. 
It is also a good idea to keep the male and female seperate while conditioning them. You will want to put the female into the breeding tank first, put in a divider, then add the male. If all goes well in a few days you can take out the divider and there will be chemistry. 
Just make sure to take out the female after eggs are laid, and then the father after they hatch. You will want to check that with a flashlight. The fry are very very tiny.

----------

